# XML Datei erstellen



## coldice (2 Oktober 2015)

Ich soll Messdaten aus einem PFC Controller in einer XML Datei niederschreiben. Gibt es dazu einen Hinweis bzw. eine Bibliothek seitens WAGO ?


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (2 Oktober 2015)

Hallo coldice,

einen Anwendungshinweis der das Schreiben einer XML-Datei als solches behandelt gibt es nicht.
Allerdings kann dir der Anwendungshinweis _a114100_ (http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...100&x=0&y=0#appnotedetails6957740452503630118) weiterhelfen, dieser beinhaltet drei Beispielprogramme zum Zugriff auf das File System.
Bei dem PFC200 ist der Pfad / die Datei folgendermaßen anzugeben: "/media/sd/MeineXMLDatei.xml" (z.B. für die SD-Karte) 

Auf Wikipedia (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Markup_Language#Aufbau_eines_XML-Dokuments) kannst du grundlegendes zu den Aufbauten einer XML-Datei nachlesen, dies muss dann mit deinen Anforderungen vereint werden.


----------

